

/r/Bitcoin Stress Test Recap - davidgerard
http://np.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/37ub2k/stress_test_recap/

======
davidgerard
Graph: [http://i.imgur.com/QnP4v32.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QnP4v32.jpg) Took
eight hours to clear the induced clog.

